# Happy Birthday Alix, 2/12



## PrincessFiona60

Wishing you the best!


----------



## Dawgluver

No way I can top that!  Happy birthday, Alix, and have a great cake!


----------



## Barbara L

Happy Birthday to a sweet little sister!  

I bought you a book for your birthday:


----------



## buckytom

happy birthday, alix.

*a* is for a+, the grade you get for being a great friend.

*l* is for "like the sweetest canuck i've ever known"

*i *is for "i hope a marching band sings you happy birthday", including:

*x*ylophones, the melodic part of a percussion section.



well, you try to come up with something for x...


----------



## Josie1945

Happy Birthday Alix.

Josie


----------



## CWS4322

Happy Birthday, Alix! Hope Ken and the girls have s/thing special planned for you.


----------



## pacanis

Happy birthday. Enjoy your night out.


----------



## vitauta

bdays come and bdays go
take off work with sheryl crow
roses are red, violets blue
craig's list and cupid got nothin' on you

happy b-day, alix! the world loves you. <3


----------



## Andy M.

Alix, you have my wishes for the best birthday ever!  Have a wonderful time tonight.


----------



## Alix

Thanks All! What a great way to start my day, coffee and friends.


----------



## Zhizara

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ALIX!!


----------



## GotGarlic

Have a great birthday, Alix!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Enjoy your day.


----------



## LPBeier

I was wanting to get to this thread all day, Alix, to wish you a Happy Birthday.  But I worked really hard to get this done in time.

I did get your correct age, right?


----------



## Kylie1969

Have a wonderful birthday Alix


----------



## Barbara L

LPBeier said:


> I was wanting to get to this thread all day, Alix, to wish you a Happy Birthday.  But I worked really hard to get this done in time.
> 
> I did get your correct age, right?


I love it!


----------



## taxlady

Happy Birthday Alix. I hope it's a great one.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Happy birthday Alix. I hope it is fantastic.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

So...that makes me 15...


----------



## Katie H

Happy birthday, Alix.  Hope your day has been and continues to be awesome!  Hope the next 365 are just as great!!!


----------



## Alix

Thanks everyone! With the exception of me klutzing out and slamming myself into the corner of a cabinet face first...the day has been exceptional. I've heard from so many friends and family and have felt so blessed all day.


----------



## Dawgluver

Alix said:


> Thanks everyone! With the exception of me klutzing out and slamming myself into the corner of a cabinet face first...the day has been exceptional. I've heard from so many friends and family and have felt so blessed all day.



Oh cr*p,  you didn't.  Hope no stitches needed!


----------



## Alix

Dawgluver said:


> Oh cr*p,  you didn't.  Hope no stitches needed!



I did, and we just taped it shut once the bleeding slowed a bit.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> I did, and we just taped it shut once the bleeding slowed a bit.



Sounds like you needed a nurse...


----------



## Dawgluver

Alix said:


> I did, and we just taped it shut once the bleeding slowed a bit.



Can you get a nice tattoo over it?

Off topic, DH got headbutted by a black lab on Superbowl Sunday, and now has an awesome scar by his eye.  He got some littlle tape strips to hold it together, not much more they could do.


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sounds like you needed a nurse...


Sounds like she needs foam rubber furniture. 

(Glad you're ok Alix!).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara L said:


> Sounds like she needs foam rubber furniture.
> 
> (Glad you're ok Alix!).



I know where to go to get that stuff...for the elderly...


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I know where to go to get that stuff...for the elderly...


And get some tennis balls for her walker while you are there!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mmmph...


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> So...that makes me 15...


----------



## Somebunny

Oops!  Hope I'm not too late Alix, I know AB is an hour ahead of us here, but I do so want to wish you all the best for your birthday.


----------



## vitauta

happy b-day morning hangover to you, alix!  how was the bistro birthday dinner?


----------



## Snip 13

I can't remember if I wished you and I'm too lazy to look lol!

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Made this for you...but before I could bring it to ya...I ate it up!

Happy Burfday!


----------



## Alix

YUM! UB, that looks delish! I had birthday cake for breakfast and it was lovely. Any more cake and I'd have to waddle my way to the ellipitcal. LOL!

And as for you bunch of smartie pants with the "elderly" jokes. We all know who the baby sister is in this bunch, and we all know what baby sisters do for revenge don't we???? Hmmm???? 

Love you all, thanks for all the good wishes. Somebunny, you got in by an hour and a half by my watch. Thanks!

Vitauta, no hangover. I've only ever had one and I have kitchenelf to thank for it. The food was amazing. I posted a pic of my plate in yesterdays dinner thread.


----------



## Barbara L

Alix said:


> YUM! UB, that looks delish! I had birthday cake for breakfast and it was lovely. Any more cake and I'd have to waddle my way to the ellipitcal. LOL!
> 
> And as for you bunch of smartie pants with the "elderly" jokes. We all know who the baby sister is in this bunch, and we all know what baby sisters do for revenge don't we???? Hmmm????
> 
> Love you all, thanks for all the good wishes. Somebunny, you got in by an hour and a half by my watch. Thanks!
> 
> Vitauta, no hangover. I've only ever had one and I have kitchenelf to thank for it. The food was amazing. I posted a pic of my plate in yesterdays dinner thread.


As the oldest sister, all I can say is "oops!" We only pick on the ones we love!


----------



## Alix

Barbara L said:


> As the oldest sister, all I can say is "oops!" We only pick on the ones we love!



Love you too sis!


----------



## LPBeier

Barbara L said:


> As the oldest sister, all I can say is "oops!" We only pick on the ones we love!



As the second oldest sister I was just following big sis' example .  Besides, my cake was making you younger......


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I forget where I am in the line-up, but I love you three, too!  Fun sisters.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I forget where I am in the line-up, but I love you three, too!  Fun sisters.



You are between Alix and I. Younger than me and older than her!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh that's right, I had to get used to being a middle brat...


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh that's right, I had to get used to being a middle brat...



You having to get used to being a brat?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> You having to get used to being a brat?



I was the eldest, I was not allowed to be a brat, I was the example...


----------

